# Phone knocks me off internet



## dillion.bowman (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been having a problem with my internet recently, everytime someone call my housephone or someone at my house call out the internet goes out until our modem is reset. From the wall jack there is a spliter, one wire goes to a dsl filter then the telephone, on the other a wire goes directly to our westell 7500 modem. The modem has a wired connection to a desktop computer, and is connected to a few devices wirelessly. We have a dsl connection to Frontier Communications. What could be wrong, btw i recently replaced the dsl filter hoping it helped, it didnt.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do have a filter on every phone?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't appear the new filter is working any better than the old one did.
You did the correct thing by replacing the filter.

Old and new filters specs match? They should. I would put a trouble ticket in with Frontier. They may need to do some tweeking at their end.


----------



## dillion.bowman (Jul 30, 2011)

we only have one phone and yes there is a filter on it, yesterday after posting the original question i had to replace the filter because the phone went completely out, and i have thought about calling frontier, i plan on doing that if the probem persists, thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## FrankTheBuffalo (Nov 5, 2013)

I laugh every time I see this as a Frontier field tech. :rofl: ADSL filters are NOT bi-directional... you have a filter backwards! The filter plugs into the WALL, not the PHONE. Make sure your filter is connected directly to the wall, THEN the phone. ie, jack receptacle, splitter, filter, line cord, phone. To eliminate that whole splitter/filter confusion, I say you should call in and request a field tech come out to install a "NID Splitter." More on that below:

I recommend every ADSL customer, no matter who your phone company is, get a full install. 
- There needs to be an ADSL splitter installed at the Demarc outside the house/building, and a homerun (direct line) to the DSL jack to get a decent signal quality. 
- Specifically request that your line be groomed. This means conditioning the line to provide the best possible sync rate for your ADSL modem. We would cut bridge tap (google it), eliminate load coils (google it) and provide the shortest loop length with the biggest gauge wire (26awg is baaaad for DSL) possible. 
- Also, I highly recommend you call in to ask if you are currently on an Adtran DSLAM, and if not, request to be migrated if one is available. Ill post why below.

- Pro tip: With Frontier, we've been overhauling our ADSL network. We are using Adtran TA5000, and "pole mounted" variants such as the Adtran TA1148a and v to provide newer, faster, and more robust flavors of ADSL2+, as well as adding the capability of Bonded ADSL2+, ADSL2+ Annex-M (Annex-M is tentative, currently its Annex-A), and VDSL2. Currently the highest speed available over our VDSL2 platform is 40/10 in select markets. 

For those that are lucky enough to have Fios (fiber to the premise), its a no brainer. Same cost as DSL, but insanely fast internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thread is Ancient, it is now Closed!


----------

